# Woohoo!



## Cthulhu (Dec 17, 2002)

I sort of got me a new computer!

Got me an Intel mobo (supporting USB 2.0, DDR333, Serial ATA, and HyperThreading) and a 2.53GHz P4.

Now I just need to scrape up the rest of the components.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 17, 2002)

yeah, without all the other parts, its just an expensive paperweight....I can hold onto it for ya, just until you get the other parts ya know....  he    he    he


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 17, 2002)

Hopefully, that won't be necessary, but I appreciate the offer 

I was surprised to see a 60GB serial ATA drive going for under $90.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 17, 2002)

Damn!

Now I need to update my system....its feeling all inadequete.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm having doubts on the Maxtor serial ATA drive I've been seeing.  The documentation I've been reading says it has a SATA _option_, but the manuals I've downloaded from Maxtor's site do not show a SATA connector.

Seems fishy to me.  Probably another of those 'to good to be true' things.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 17, 2002)

From what I understand, its an EIDE drive, with an adaptor, as the pure SATA drives arent due out for a bit.

I may be wrong, as I'm out of the loop on the hardware side of things.


----------



## Seig (Dec 17, 2002)

for compnents and stuff try
Here 
For dial up users, it may be a bit slow, but worth it.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Damn!
> 
> Now I need to update my system....its feeling all inadequete. *




Sounds like a little Peni..... I mean Computer envy to me.  

LOL the computer I bought in April (nothing as fancy as yours will be) is now selling for about 400-500 bucks cheaper.  What a pain it is.


----------



## Elfan (Dec 17, 2002)

w00t!


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 17, 2002)

Ah, the joys of obselesence in the PC industry.  Used to be your PC was considered outdated six months after you bought it.  Now I hear it's 16 weeks.   My Intel combo was probably yesterday's news the day Intel shipped them to me.

I liken computers to boats: holes in your desk that you keep throwing money into.

Cthulhu


----------

